# Yellow Staining On Paws, etc.



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

this is a cut and paste from another website.

Yellow Stains (urine) & other stains on feet
Okay, I know this article is about tear staining, but I have so many people ask what to do about urine and other types of stains on paws I decided to include this "fool proof" formula.

It is not unusual for Maltese to stain yellow on their feet from urine, mud and other things. A good formula to remove this yellow color is one made of 50% liquid Woolite and 50% human hair peroxide (20 volume), dilute this 50% with water, add a little conditioning shampoo. Shampoo this mixture into the stained portion of the coat and let remain for 3 to 5 minutes. Wash out and shampoo and condition as normal.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've heard of that mixture for urine stains, but I don't think I would use it near the eyes or mouth.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Okay I'm confused.. I know when Nemo goes pee-pee he does get (sometimes) urine on his paws,
but after a bath his paws are always white. Are you saying some dogs staining does not go away on their paws? If you are, I did not know that! Nemo's stains always come out with regular shampoo and conditioner.


Thanks,
Andrea~.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Okay I'm confused.. I know when Nemo goes pee-pee he does get (sometimes) urine on his paws,
> but after a bath his paws are always white. Are you saying some dogs staining does not go away on their paws? If you are, I did not know that! Nemo's stains always come out with regular shampoo and conditioner.
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes, on girls, the pee runs down the hair and causes the urine stains. To avoid that, the lady that owns Massimo's sisters gives them a sanitary cut. Otherwise they would have the urine stains down the inside of their legs. And some dogs that use pee pads stand in it, causing it on their feet. Massimo uses the pad, but he's so fussy, I have to change it frequently or else he will find a CLEANER place to relieve himself...lol


----------



## Joah (May 1, 2006)

I seem to see more people with puppies complaining about it than I do adult dogs. Not that it doesn't happen, just ...that's where most of the complaints come in. My dog had this too when she was a puppy, but I guess she got the hang of peeing.


----------

